# Domestic vs. International?



## ToDie4Test (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey guys.  As I mentioned in some previous posts, I'm fairly new here (4 year Ology vet ).  Just curious -- what are your guys' opinions on domestic vs. international?  Pros/cons of each?  Obviously, at the end of the day, you just want a trusted source with properly dosed gear but just wanted to see what the general consensus is around here.

Thanks.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 15, 2014)

The best thing to do is go to a big gym or a just some popular gym....9 times outta 10 there's a guy selling juice
So my answer is domestic


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 15, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> The best thing to do is go to a big gym or a just some popular gym....9 times outta 10 there's a guy selling juice
> So my answer is domestic



I completely agree man.  I think local > domestic [online]/international any day in terms of safety (unless he's LE).  I don't lack social skills by any means, but do people really just walk up to the biggest guy there and strike up a convo with him?  Most people wear headphones in the gym and don't even want to be bothered.

EDIT:  Even so, who's to say the local gym guy isn't just ordering from some dodgy UGL and just redistributing?


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 15, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> The best thing to do is go to a big gym or a just some popular gym....9 times outta 10 there's a guy selling juice
> So my answer is domestic



^^^^i just spit coffee out of my nose which burns like hell!^^^^


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 15, 2014)

ToDie4Test said:


> I completely agree man.  I think local > domestic [online]/international any day in terms of safety (unless he's LE).  I don't lack social skills by any means, but do people really just walk up to the biggest guy there and strike up a convo with him?  Most people wear headphones in the gym and don't even want to be bothered.
> 
> EDIT:  Even so, who's to say the local gym guy isn't just ordering from some dodgy UGL and just redistributing?


He wasn't serious


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 15, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He wasn't serious



Oh...:32 (11):


----------



## Yaya (Nov 15, 2014)

First off its illegal

Secondly,  it's cheating. .

Be natural and proud of ur accomplishments


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 15, 2014)

Yaya said:


> First off its illegal
> 
> Secondly,  it's cheating. .
> 
> Be natural and proud of ur accomplishments



LOL thanks Dad


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 15, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He wasn't serious



Hahaha
Trini 1 - Noob 0


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 15, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Hahaha
> Trini 1 - Noob 0



Touche Trini


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 16, 2014)

ToDie4Test said:


> but do people really just walk up to the biggest guy there and strike up a convo with him?  Most people wear headphones in the gym and don't even want to be bothered.



That shit is annoying as **** and how would you just strike up a conversation and why would said guy want to be bothered?

If you ask for some quick advice on a particular lift the guy was doing and curious maybe pertaining to form? I'm sure you could get an answer but how this could proceed to befriending the guy enough to the point to ask for some "juice"? How/why the ****? 

You would have better luck befriending a girl and asking her for some juice .... help her with the squats and deadlifts bro.... then push up on her some of that there juice.


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 16, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> That shit is annoying as **** and how would you just strike up a conversation and why would said guy want to be bothered?
> 
> If you ask for some quick advice on a particular lift the guy was doing and curious maybe pertaining to form? I'm sure you could get an answer but how this could proceed to befriending the guy enough to the point to ask for some "juice"? How/why the ****?
> 
> You would have better luck befriending a girl and asking her for some juice .... help her with the squats and deadlifts bro.... then push up on her some of that there juice.



LOL exactly.  "Hey man great form on those squats.  Nice glutes!  By the way, can you score me some test prop and maybe some anavar?  Thanks!"  It would literally take years to build up that trust.


----------



## York (Nov 16, 2014)

So even though I'm new here, I've seen plenty of threads with guys getting flamed for asking for sources because this isn't a source board. I get the impression that most guys here prefer a domestic source and so would I, but I've yet to see any sincere advice on how to go about finding one that won't lead to a bunch of pm's from scammers. Just a thought.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 16, 2014)

York said:


> So even though I'm new here, I've seen plenty of threads with guys getting flamed for asking for sources because this isn't a source board. I get the impression that most guys here prefer a domestic source and so would I, but I've yet to see any sincere advice on how to go about finding one that won't lead to a bunch of pm's from scammers. Just a thought.


Good question sorta kinda...

It has been said repeatedly. Don't ask. If you get a pm from someone offering it's a scam...


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 16, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Good question sorta kinda...
> 
> It has been said repeatedly. Don't ask. If you get a pm from someone offering it's a scam...



I completely agree with you POB -- don't ask for sources, don't respond to shady PMs, and don't order from dot coms.  I think what York is saying though is for advice on how to actually find these "private, domestic" labs besides the generic "hang around here for awhile."  Then what?  Will someone PM him once he reaches a certain post count?  Even so, wouldn't that just be a "scammer"?  It's frustrating for noobs like us, we apologize.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 16, 2014)

How hard could it be to find steroids? honestly? If you signed up here to find a source I think it is the wrong forum. 

The forum is called UG "BODYBUILDING" it is a bodybuilding forum not a steroid source forum. If you like bodybuilding stick around; read posts. You may learn a thing or two.


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 16, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> How hard could it be to find steroids? honestly? If you signed up here to find a source I think it is the wrong forum.
> 
> The forum is called UG "BODYBUILDING" it is a bodybuilding forum not a steroid source forum. If you like bodybuilding stick around; read posts. You may learn a thing or two.



Yeah UG "Bodybuilding" -- sub-forum "STEROID UNDERGROUND UNCENSORED."  LOL 95% of the threads in this sub-forum are about labs.


----------



## York (Nov 16, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> How hard could it be to find steroids? honestly? If you signed up here to find a source I think it is the wrong forum.
> 
> The forum is called UG "BODYBUILDING" it is a bodybuilding forum not a steroid source forum. If you like bodybuilding stick around; read posts. You may learn a thing or two.


I'm pretty sure I didn't say that, and it's definitely not why I joined but I felt my point was valid based upon the number of conversations that touch on this topic. And clearly this isn't a natural body builders forum.


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 16, 2014)

"How hard could it be to find steroids?"  LOL seriously?  Half the threads here are about people getting scammed, bunk gear, or underdosed garbage.  So yeah I'd say it's pretty tough for a lot of people.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 16, 2014)

It really is more of a Powerlifting board.....just saying.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> It really is more of a Powerlifting board.....just saying.



hahahaha never


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 16, 2014)

there is no such thing as Natural bodybuilding. All a bunch of liars and pimps if you ask me lol

But yes mate this is a bodybuilding forum. Most of us do steroids. 

Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## Retired Bulldog (Nov 16, 2014)

I know your pain my friend I would love to take my game to the next level, I am doing my homework here, a whole lot to learn first but as far as actually scoring gear I know patience is the key but at my tender age of 40 I cant wait forever!! tic toc, I will never try to score gear from that guy at the gym, just doesn't seem right IMO, ill just keep doing what I can the old fashion way, EAT and EAT some more, lift things up and put them down then lift some more things up and put them down!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 16, 2014)

ToDie4Test said:


> I completely agree with you POB -- don't ask for sources, don't respond to shady PMs, and don't order from dot coms.  I think what York is saying though is for advice on how to actually find these "private, domestic" labs besides the generic "hang around here for awhile."  Then what?  Will someone PM him once he reaches a certain post count?  Even so, wouldn't that just be a "scammer"?  It's frustrating for noobs like us, we apologize.


Yeah. nobody will answer that...

"Hey where do you bury the bodies?"


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 16, 2014)

This guy is obviously just hyped up looking for a source, he will slowly shrivel up fade away and die like the rest that come here looking for what they so desperately want but cannot and won't find;
I already see the vultures.......


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 16, 2014)

I thought this was a body biulding forum for gay people wtf. Ug =   u gay and whats with all the dick picks and hermholes if its not a gay forum? Someone has some explaining to do.


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 16, 2014)

Retired Bulldog said:


> I know your pain my friend I would love to take my game to the next level, I am doing my homework here, a whole lot to learn first but as far as actually scoring gear I know patience is the key but at my tender age of 40 I cant wait forever!! tic toc, I will never try to score gear from that guy at the gym, just doesn't seem right IMO, ill just keep doing what I can the old fashion way, EAT and EAT some more, lift things up and put them down then lift some more things up and put them down!!!



I feel ya brother!



PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah. nobody will answer that...
> 
> "Hey where do you bury the bodies?"



Understood.



TriniJuice said:


> This guy is obviously just hyped up looking for a source, he will slowly shrivel up fade away and die like the rest that come here looking for what they so desperately want but cannot and won't find;
> I already see the vultures.......



Not sure if that's aimed at me or York, but the purpose of this thread was to discuss Domestic/International but it has been derailed.  Regardless, I plan on sticking around here for awhile.



Cobra Strike said:


> I thought this was a body biulding forum for gay people wtf. Ug =   u gay and whats with all the dick picks and hermholes if its not a gay forum? Someone has some explaining to do.



It's not?!  PM me up big boy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> I thought this was a body biulding forum for gay people wtf. Ug =   u gay and whats with all the dick picks and hermholes if its not a gay forum? Someone has some explaining to do.



manholeherm


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lol, maybe its just because im from Chicago but walking up to a complete stranger and asking where to get illegal drugs, guns, where to bury a body, etc, are all not outside the realm of "normal."

I know it was ment to be a joke but getting gear locally is the same exact process as online. Find a gym (forum) and be a regular. Lift often, be seen,  have little conversation here and there, be friendly, make friends, stay there long enough and you will find a source.

same exact process online. Make friends, chat in the chat box, be a regular for a while and you will find a source.


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 16, 2014)

MS1605 said:


> Lol, maybe its just because im from Chicago but walking up to a complete stranger and asking where to get illegal drugs, guns, where to bury a body, etc, are all not outside the realm of "normal."
> 
> I know it was ment to be a joke but getting gear locally is the same exact process as online. Find a gym (forum) and be a regular. Lift often, be seen,  have little conversation here and there, be friendly, make friends, stay there long enough and you will find a source.
> 
> same exact process online. Make friends, chat in the chat box, be a regular for a while and you will find a source.



LOL thanks!  Appreciate the advice!


----------



## Diego (Nov 17, 2014)

Personally I wouldn't even think of international sources. The possibilities of scams, package being lost and risks of being caught by customs. Idk. Find a domestic source. It makes more sense.


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 17, 2014)

You can get scammed easily by a domestic source too. Really the only major advantage to domestic is not having to go through customs.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 17, 2014)

MS1605 said:


> Lol, maybe its just because im from Chicago but walking up to a complete stranger and asking where to get illegal drugs, guns, where to bury a body, etc, are all not outside the realm of "normal."
> 
> I know it was ment to be a joke but getting gear locally is the same exact process as online. Find a gym (forum) and be a regular. Lift often, be seen,  have little conversation here and there, be friendly, make friends, stay there long enough and you will find a source.
> 
> same exact process online. Make friends, chat in the chat box, be a regular for a while and you will find a source.



on a trip to Chicago I was approached by a few gentlemen on a walk back to the hotel they asked me what I needed I told them crack just kidding. they proceed to pull crack out of there missing teeth holes and were expecting money in exchange hahaha tg the hotel was right there and I got my white ass inside or I may have ended up shanked


----------



## Fsuphisig (Nov 17, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> there is no such thing as Natural bodybuilding. All a bunch of liars and pimps if you ask me lol
> 
> But yes mate this is a bodybuilding forum. Most of us do steroids.
> 
> Welcome to the dark side!



I hate pussys like you, your the reason we got a bad wrap, "no such thing as natural bodybuilding" stfu just cuz your too much of a pussy to be natural dont act like the rest of us are too . Pisses me off


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 17, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> I hate pussys like you, your the reason we got a bad wrap, "no such thing as natural bodybuilding" stfu just cuz your too much of a pussy to be natural dont act like the rest of us are too . Pisses me off



I was a natural bber for 8 years! 

It is a matter of opinion. As I said.

Let me ask you this? How many organizations test for every single metabolite, on every single athlete!? How many of them do polygraph tests on every athlete?

NONE! if they did THEY WOULD HAVE NO SHOW!

Most "natural" organizations do a simple epi to tesosterone test. Its easy to pass woth prohormones and orals. 

You stop them 2 weeks out!

You are naive if you are a natural and dont know the reality.


I will state my opinion. The natural circuit is full of athletes that are too afraid to come out of the closet about their aas use. Most of them would get owned in an open show.


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 18, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> I hate pussys like you, your the reason we got a bad wrap, "no such thing as natural bodybuilding" stfu just cuz your too much of a pussy to be natural dont act like the rest of us are too . Pisses me off



Calm down.


----------



## York (Nov 18, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> on a trip to Chicago I was approached by a few gentlemen on a walk back to the hotel they asked me what I needed I told them crack just kidding. they proceed to pull crack out of there missing teeth holes and were expecting money in exchange hahaha tg the hotel was right there and I got my white ass inside or I may have ended up shanked



That story just had me laughing out loud! Haha!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 18, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> I hate pussys like you, your the reason we got a bad wrap, "no such thing as natural bodybuilding" stfu just cuz your too much of a pussy to be natural dont act like the rest of us are too . Pisses me off



This is funny because in my world its usually the natural body biulders that are to much of a pussy to use steroids lol 

In reality it all comes down to choice. Using or not does not have any ties with being a pussy. Guys who use are actually working just as hard if not harder than the ones who dont....now if yiu want to start calling it cheating or whatever then I suggest you sign up at nattylifts.com because this is no place for a judgemental prick like yourself. Just sayin


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 18, 2014)

Strong thread hijack lol


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 18, 2014)

I was thinking that lol. As all the other members said. Domestic the difference is you do not have to worry about customs. That translates too 99% delivery rate, no seizures of packages or parcels. The price may also be higher depending on where you shop. It is probably less risky.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry to hijak, just sick of these people on here acting like the only way to get big is to juice like everyone in the world is juicin Or something, idk must make them feel better about themselves. I commend you for being 8 years natty though, just wish you wouldn't go around bashing natural bodybuilding cuz there really is people out there who just eat right do cardio every am and train hard as shit and get results


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 18, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> on a trip to Chicago I was approached by a few gentlemen on a walk back to the hotel they asked me what I needed I told them crack just kidding. they proceed to pull crack out of there missing teeth holes and were expecting money in exchange hahaha tg the hotel was right there and I got my white ass inside or I may have ended up shanked



Welcome to my city.


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 19, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> Sorry to hijak, just sick of these people on here acting like the only way to get big is to juice like everyone in the world is juicin Or something, idk must make them feel better about themselves. I commend you for being 8 years natty though, just wish you wouldn't go around bashing natural bodybuilding cuz there really is people out there who just eat right do cardio every am and train hard as shit and get results



Yes, we call them "mesomorphs".  Just messin brah, more power to ya!


----------



## eazy57 (Nov 19, 2014)

Just chiming in here. I find it amusing, yet I understand why people are so down on source naming. I'm fortunate to have one already. I was offered them long before i was prepared to take the plunge because I'm a bit of a needle-phobe. But after a few runs of PHs that ****ed up my hormones, I said **** it. I'd rather run the real shit with less sides, and greater benefit. 

Anyway, domestic means just that, domestic. In the country you live, no customs. It's being delivered right? Make sense? it should.

As for us noobs who are seeking knowledge, I search threads, I google, etc. But many topics get hijacked. Like this thread. It makes it difficult, sometimes impossible to get a straight answer. Even if there was one to be had. Not every noob is an asshole seeking sources etc. Some of us are literally lacking the knowledge many of you possess. And yes I know it must be infuriating and frustrating to see the same damn questions all the time, but wouldn't the easiest and simplest answer be to use the search function? Or simply state the question has already been answered? 

I don't post very often because quite honest, I'm afraid of getting flamed. Then again, the search box is my friend. 

Anyway... don't hurt me too hard, and go easy on the lost noobs.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 19, 2014)

eazy57 said:


> Just chiming in here. I find it amusing, yet I understand why people are so down on source naming. I'm fortunate to have one already. I was offered them long before i was prepared to take the plunge because I'm a bit of a needle-phobe. But after a few runs of PHs that ****ed up my hormones, I said **** it. I'd rather run the real shit with less sides, and greater benefit.
> 
> Anyway, domestic means just that, domestic. In the country you live, no customs. It's being delivered right? Make sense? it should.
> 
> ...



we dont flame anyone for asking legit questions,,post all u want


----------



## eazy57 (Nov 19, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> we dont flame anyone for asking legit questions,,post all u want



Thanks man. I get that. Most of my questions are answered already through searching. 

I just don't get why people get so upset though at some of the stupid questions. I'd be more upset of someone answered them. (Ie; revealing source etc...)

It's an inevitability of a forum.  Regardless of it's nature. There will be those who will always circumvent the rules. 

So simply don't answer. Or maybe even better, a temporary ban, or deletion of that particular thread by moderators.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 19, 2014)

eazy57 said:


> Thanks man. I get that. Most of my questions are answered already through searching.
> 
> I just don't get why people get so upset though at some of the stupid questions. I'd be more upset of someone answered them. (Ie; revealing source etc...)
> 
> ...



I hear ya..The source questions are gonna keep getting asked,just how it is..Im more infavor of explaining instead of flaming


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 19, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> I hear ya..The source questions are gonna keep getting asked,just how it is..Im more infavor of explaining instead of flaming



No shit?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 19, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> No shit?



any chance i can get a naked pic?


----------



## Get Some (Nov 19, 2014)

Please stop talking so I can concentrate on the boobs in your avi!!!



SuperBane said:


> That shit is annoying as **** and how would you just strike up a conversation and why would said guy want to be bothered?
> 
> If you ask for some quick advice on a particular lift the guy was doing and curious maybe pertaining to form? I'm sure you could get an answer but how this could proceed to befriending the guy enough to the point to ask for some "juice"? How/why the ****?
> 
> You would have better luck befriending a girl and asking her for some juice .... help her with the squats and deadlifts bro.... then push up on her some of that there juice.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 19, 2014)

eazy57 said:


> Just chiming in here. I find it amusing, yet I understand why people are so down on source naming. I'm fortunate to have one already. I was offered them long before i was prepared to take the plunge because I'm a bit of a needle-phobe. But after a few runs of PHs that ****ed up my hormones, I said **** it. I'd rather run the real shit with less sides, and greater benefit.
> 
> Anyway, domestic means just that, domestic. In the country you live, no customs. It's being delivered right? Make sense? it should.
> 
> ...



We all get flamed  brother no matter how long a guy has been a member. No one is correct 100% of the time and this particular field of interest is constantly progressing with new information because there really hasnt been a whole ton of research yet..hence broscience and experience. All you have to know is to have an open mind and consider whats being said...not that you have to believe it but just exoect to be corrected here and there. Hell Ive been in this shit for awhile and know quite a bit based on research and personal experiences  then I meet a guy named doc who corrects something I believe to be true. Some guys info they learned last year or even 6 months ago is now outdated. That is what keeps me intersted...that and using myself as a lab rat. You can always pm guys too brother


----------



## Get Some (Nov 19, 2014)

The only advantage of international is lower pricing and possibly more options for oral tabs... and ONLY if you know where to look!!

domestic is faster, safer, and more reliable... but with that said, it's an island you can only get to if you've already been there before!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 19, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> any chance i can get a naked pic?



you already have like 10...I dont have any new poses to send brother


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 19, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> you already have like 10...I dont have any new poses to send brother



perhaps ass cheeks spread wide g string to the side


----------



## eazy57 (Nov 19, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> We all get flamed  brother no matter how long a guy has been a member. No one is correct 100% of the time and this particular field of interest is constantly progressing with new information because there really hasnt been a whole ton of research yet..hence broscience and experience. All you have to know is to have an open mind and consider whats being said...not that you have to believe it but just exoect to be corrected here and there. Hell Ive been in this shit for awhile and know quite a bit based on research and personal experiences  then I meet a guy named doc who corrects something I believe to be true. Some guys info they learned last year or even 6 months ago is now outdated. That is what keeps me intersted...that and using myself as a lab rat. You can always pm guys too brother



Thanks brother. I've been around forums long enough how to navigate the minefields. One thing I know sure, is that broscience can't replace experience. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 19, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> perhaps ass cheeks spread wide g string to the side


Oh ok but im not wearing that gold chain


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 19, 2014)

u are wearing it dammit


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 19, 2014)

I do both....


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 20, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> we dont flame anyone for asking legit questions,,post all u want



Not true. What about the guy that just legitimatly asked if there were any other fags around here? 4 page fag, i mean flame fest...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 20, 2014)

MS1605 said:


> Not true. What about the guy that just legitimatly asked if there were any other fags around here? 4 page fag, i mean flame fest...



Asking a bunch of meat heads if there are any gays on this forum is not technically a legitimate question lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 20, 2014)

MS1605 said:


> Not true. What about the guy that just legitimatly asked if there were any other fags around here? 4 page fag, i mean flame fest...



we got plenty of them around


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 20, 2014)

eazy57 said:


> Just chiming in here. I find it amusing, yet I understand why people are so down on source naming. I'm fortunate to have one already. I was offered them long before i was prepared to take the plunge because I'm a bit of a needle-phobe. But after a few runs of PHs that ****ed up my hormones, I said **** it. I'd rather run the real shit with less sides, and greater benefit.
> 
> Anyway, domestic means just that, domestic. In the country you live, no customs. It's being delivered right? Make sense? it should.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the post brother!



Brother Bundy said:


> any chance i can get a naked pic?



x2


----------



## Get Some (Nov 20, 2014)

3 drinks I'm in the sink, throwin up on my brand new mink....


----------



## eazy57 (Nov 20, 2014)

Get Some said:


> 3 drinks I'm in the sink, throwin up on my brand new mink....



Why drink and drive when you can smoke and fly bro?


----------



## Ptangpie (Aug 27, 2018)

saw this and thought it would be appropriate for a first post. i have done both and believe that i have been burned twice doing it both ways. i guess other members are correct in saying that its an illegal drug and must be treated as such. but the worst feeling is being ripped off by someone local.


----------



## Coldblooded (Sep 10, 2018)

Super Banes Jessie Ventura quote just made me lol. I haven't seen that movie in years!


----------



## Rafa1015 (Sep 15, 2018)

My experience is if you're using for yourself,  not to sell,  going international is a smart move. Usually you will find better products and ever since I've been paying with bitcoin the turn about time is like 10 days. 
Domestic,  you need to find a 100% good lab.  If you can do that domestic is great.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 2, 2019)

Why would you lift weights and be natural? that's like drinking and not doing some cocaine like a penut butter sandwich with no jelly, SMH. 


Fsuphisig said:


> I hate pussys like you, your the reason we got a bad wrap, "no such thing as natural bodybuilding" stfu just cuz your too much of a pussy to be natural dont act like the rest of us are too . Pisses me off


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 2, 2019)

Sorry if your like 25 years old or younger do not use steroids please will **** up you body chemistry and I do not condone using cocaine unless you already used it then you understand why drinking and blow go hand in hand that's why I do not drink much.



Bobbyloads said:


> Why would you lift weights and be natural? that's like drinking and not doing some cocaine like a penut butter sandwich with no jelly, SMH.


----------



## gunslinger357 (Aug 24, 2019)

Lmao at some guy giving advice to find a local gym bro to buy from.  Good idea, then you get your face and real name attached to illegal drug activity.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 24, 2019)

gunslinger357 said:


> Lmao at some guy giving advice to find a local gym bro to buy from.  Good idea, then you get your face and real name attached to illegal drug activity.



Post an intro?


----------



## neizp157 (Sep 19, 2019)

Go to the gym and ask someone who use this ,theyll show you some reliable source


----------



## Ponchik (Sep 28, 2019)

todie4test said:


> lol exactly.  "hey man great form on those squats.  Nice glutes!  By the way, can you score me some test prop and maybe some anavar?  Thanks!"  it would literally take years to build up that trust.


.........lool!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 1, 2019)

Get Some said:


> 3 drinks I'm in the sink, throwin up on my brand new mink....


**** yes with the dirt nasty quote. Literally listened to this, this morning


----------



## Ponchik (Oct 1, 2019)

How often customs  caught  the package , who knew?


----------

